# Conectado cargador de 24 voltios en bateria de 12 voltios.



## soloaitor (Ene 21, 2012)

Hola a todos! Tengo una duda electrónica, el otro dia en el taller me conectaron por error un cargador de baterías de 24 voltios a la bateria de mi coche y además se intentó arrancar así...al rato de estar conectado empezó a echar humo por el cuadro y por donde están los fusibles; tengo un equipo de música con etapa de potencia, mi pregunta es que aparatos del coche se me habrán estropeado(centralita, cuadro, radio, etc...) y sobre todo quiero una explicación técnica de por qué se han estropeado. Muchísimas gracias a todos!!

Una cosa más...se habrá estropeado también la batería?


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2012)

Pues depende, puede que TODO. Prueba a ver que va y que no va.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 22, 2012)

La esplicación es obvia; sobretensión. Mientras esté el contcto quitado, pues vale, puede que la batería no se estropee, pero el resto...


----------



## djgarrido (Feb 7, 2012)

los del taller te tienen que comprar exactamente "todo el sistema electronico del vehiculo" a demas de las etapas, reproductor, relojes, etc... vamos electronicamente hablando un coche nuevo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2012)

¿ El coche arranca , se pone en marcha ?


----------

